# Who all 's pier fishing Nags Head in late September?



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Last year I had a great time at Jennettes. I remember meeting CJ (cobiaslayer) and an old guy named Fred from Arizona. Any you guys gonna be there this year? We will be down for two weeks from September 14th - 28th. I'd like to meet up with some of you guys again.
-Chris


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

been a good group on the end this summer,most of the guys have carried over from last summer.you won't meet most of the regulars in september due to hunting interests,but they'll make a showing later when the drum show up.i wouldn't count fred out,but he's been scarce this summer because of the new pier hours don't allow him much time to fish,but the autumn nights may bring him out.hope to see ya,and hope the fish are biting,Spike


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll wave at you from the "Bar&Grill" just 2 miles south of you! I'll be "Guppy" fishing in the evenings.
P.S. Hi Sprocket!!!


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Arizona Fred is doing well. The pier hours and rules at the end has caused some problems that has run some folks away. Can't drop a bottom rig until 8pm or pin riggers get upset and complain. Thats until the reds show up and then cry baby Bobs change their tune and become bottom dwellers themselves. Then the pier decided to close from 12am to 5am to save a couple of dollars by not paying their under payed security guy. If they made it mandatory for the thousands of tourist to pay a small fee to be able to come onto the fishing pier to get in your way that would certainly make up for the lost. Bottom line is Jennette's is a tourist pier where top water fisherman own the pier and fine folks like Arizona Fred is forced off. We will be back soon.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Gobbler66 said:


> Arizona Fred is doing well. The pier hours and rules at the end has caused some problems that has run some folks away. Can't drop a bottom rig until 8pm or pin riggers get upset and complain. Thats until the reds show up and then cry baby Bobs change their tune and become bottom dwellers themselves. Then the pier decided to close from 12am to 5am to save a couple of dollars by not paying their under payed security guy. If they made it mandatory for the thousands of tourist to pay a small fee to be able to come onto the fishing pier to get in your way that would certainly make up for the lost. Bottom line is Jennette's is a tourist pier where top water fisherman own the pier and fine folks like Arizona Fred is forced off. We will be back soon.


Did anyone really believe it would turn out any other way???


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeh, Me! Ole Fred can always come down to the OBX pier and fish with the lowlifes again if he wants to. Maybe we don't catch as many as the big Gov. pier but we have fun trying. No wrist bands, no security guards and bottom fishing is fine!
Sharkman


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

When did these rules change? You mean we cant cast out off the end until 8pm?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> When did these rules change? You mean we cant cast out off the end until 8pm?


during the season,no bottom rigs IF you do not have wrist band,the band is not just for king fishing,it signifies the extra money paid out to use the end,very similar to other piers,.now when the pinning season is over(figure oct 1) it'll be full on drummin'


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Umm.. That would be incorrect. Read the sign on the side of the research building on the end. No bottom fishing until 8pm period end of conversation. See what I mean about how the rules change... Awesome


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Why would you want to bottom fish on the end before the drum show up anyways? 90 percent of the time your gonna catch a ray or skate, and if you want to shark fish you might as well give up on that dream with things run by the state, besides anything else you wanna catch off the bottom is usually more plentiful in the deep slough just past the second shade house. Theres really just no reason for people to be bottom fishing the end hookin rays all day that they can't handle tangling up with pin rigs especially when there's anywhere from 10-30 rigs up. if you want to catch rays just wait till 8pm


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

NC-Travis said:


> Why would you want to bottom fish on the end before the drum show up anyways? 90 percent of the time your gonna catch a ray or skate, and if you want to shark fish you might as well give up on that dream with things run by the state, besides anything else you wanna catch off the bottom is usually more plentiful in the deep slough just past the second shade house. Theres really just no reason for people to be bottom fishing the end hookin rays all day that they can't handle tangling up with pin rigs especially when there's anywhere from 10-30 rigs up. if you want to catch rays just wait till 8pm


If you know what your doing, you won't tangle the pin rigs with a ray. And those rays and skates might turn out to be cobia


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

every pier has rules pertaining to the tip,whether they are posted or not,there are rules.i love to see ya try and throw a bottom rig off rodanthe this time of the year on a ne5-10 and warm green water,you'll be lucky to leave with yer rig intact.yes the posted rules state no bottom rigs before 8 p.m. and travis brought up a good pouint with catching rays,but they still get hooked and turn into cobia once in awhile.these rules were inacted and posted to keep the tip fairly orderly and to give us kingfisherman something concrete to stand on when we told a visitor they couldn't fish thier spot rig with a gotcha and a rattle trap attached off the front,same as other piers i have fished,just posted clearly.jennettes is a very busy pier with many new or inexpierenced fisherman along its 1000' length,and sometimes new kingfisherman also,we all try to get along the best we can so everyone has an enjoyable expierence and some fish get caught,thats all.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats right kingfisher. Or you can use the skate on your pin rig travis to catch a top side cobia. My point is I just don't understand when I see cry baby Bob T. wining about bottom riggers before 8pm and then watch him go bottom way before 8 when the reds come back. Rules should be made fair for all and not just a selected group. And if your a cry baby Bob T. then you better watch who you are talking to when you act taller then you really are. This is a no win debate I assure you.
Spike I like your response just now. I can live with that. You are reasonable but several others on the end are not.


----------



## catfish621 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if the same complainers are the ones with 8 rods when theres a 3 rod max.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

catfish621 said:


> I'm wondering if the same complainers are the ones with 8 rods when theres a 3 rod max.


no rod limit that i'm aware of on jennettes,just a rule of 1 pinrig per wristband,yes you can set up multiple rigs if you buy multiple bands.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> no rod limit that i'm aware of on jennettes,just a rule of 1 pinrig per wristband,yes you can set up multiple rigs if you buy multiple bands.


Multiple wrist bands to rent more space out on the end Sounds like a good idea.............can you run multiple Drum rods with multiple wrist bands in Oct.? 

Is there enough room with that house out on the end to make a Drum Cast without crimping your style?

What does it cost for a wrist band to pin fish on Jennettes?

I liked putting a bait on the bottom for Cobia in the summer, most folks King Fishing cannot stand the thought of a Ray cutting through six or seven anchor lines with a well aimed run by a car hood sized Flattosaurus, so I usually opted out of bottom baiting in summer and fall. 

If you chucked a Ray bait out in the 1990's on Rodanthe in a clear water situation, the grief you would receive would be unsustainable and you would have to reel in, even if you knew what you are doing

However back in the day at Rodanthe starting in Mid September we would all generally chuck a Spot head out at Dusk...........and typically right at Dark someones heaver was smoking with a monster Shark on the other end.......

Problems out on the end with other people and altercations was the main reason I retired from King Fishing in 1996

Pier owner of -------Pier told me that 99% of all the problems on his pier came from the very last foot of it.......This statement occurred during a conversation with me about my absolute last chance at the end for any trouble with the fellow kingfishermen with the next incident I would be banned for life........I made a move South to Rodanthe found a crew of like minded individuals and ended up operating there for the next Seven years....

Most everyone on the end of the Tee thinks they are an expert................most are not...............but whether right or wrong, an ugly confrontation spoils the day for all involved......once it became less fun and more of an irritation, I decided to quit the game..every one is a bad ass until it really goes off and then after it does.......... most everyone is sorry and embarrassed at the outcome


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> no rod limit that i'm aware of on jennettes,just a rule of 1 pinrig per wristband,yes you can set up multiple rigs if you buy multiple bands.


they allow braid? and does a float rig (slide rig) count as a pinrig?
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you tried a Float Rig on Rodanthe you better be all alone................Float rig was the most despised rig of the pin riggers as it could create problems with a hooked King running afoul of the float rig and a potential loss............

Float rig in my mind is a great rig especially when the clear water is 100 yards off the end 

We used a slide rig on Rodanthe with no float, just an eighteen inch long section of wire to eliminate tangles....we called it a 
Cobia rig but I caught some nice Kings with it including a 37 pounder


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Garboman said:


> If you tried a Float Rig on Rodanthe you better be all alone................Float rig was the most despised rig of the pin riggers as it could create problems with a hooked King running afoul of the float rig and a potential loss............
> 
> Float rig in my mind is a great rig especially when the clear water is 100 yards off the end
> 
> ...


 There is nothing wrong with "float rigs"! Since I'm almost as old as dirt I was float rigging a long time ago [before some of the experts were even born] off the old Frisco pier, Jennettes pier etc.and we managed to catch quite a few cobia and the occasional King.
I had a pretty fair Dusky shark take by bait this morning off my float rig down at the "bar&grill but I managed to miss him. I like float fishing with no wrist band, Its fun!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ncsharkman said:


> There is nothing wrong with "float rigs"! Since I'm almost as old as dirt I was float rigging a long time ago [before some of the experts were even born] off the old Frisco pier, Jennettes pier etc.and we managed to catch quite a few cobia and the occasional King.
> I had a pretty fair Dusky shark take by bait this morning off my float rig down at the "bar&grill but I managed to miss him. I like float fishing with no wrist band, Its fun!


Sharkman, hope we one day meet, I could learn tons of info from you.
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I still have one of my Floats and I rewired a few years back with new Coastlocks, it was painted all black for Stealth

I like them too, they catch fish, something about a bait stranded out on the surface way out yonder, I did not free line them I slid them down a line on my Heaver with a ten ounce weight to help set the hook

But the Redhead can't stand them and the Red Head made most of the rules on Rodanthe so I never fished a Float off of Rodanthe

I did fish them a lot off of Nags Head Pier especially when the water was dirty around the pier and clear further out

We would have trouble with the Big Hammers getting on the Float Rigs in July back in the 1980's, Ten foot Hammer screws up a Float Rig and typically cuts you off with a tail wrap when fishing a Float


----------



## HiSeas (Nov 17, 2007)

Gobbler66, it isn't a BobT regulation, it's a Jennette's Pier regulation, which gives you several options. Option #1- instead of whining on this forum you can take your complaint to pier management. I'm sure they will listen and change things should they deem them a better option. Option #2- you can try any of the other good piers we have here for your enjoyment. 

Should you decide to stay at Jennette's I promise we will keep the 988' on the north side of the pier and the 988' on the south side of the pier open for you to bottom fish. I can also guarantee that the pin riggers will stay within the small 12'X16' rectangles designated for them. 

Those who know anything about drum fishing and pin rigging realize that the two rarely cross paths, AND on the odd year that they do we're able to co-exist for the week or two they might.

Why does it not surprise me that you do you crying here and not where it might do you some good?????


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I have a new invention of a scaled down float rig with no float and a breakaway for labor day


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

js1172 said:


> Sharkman, hope we one day meet, I could learn tons of info from you.
> js


The sharkman is a wealth of info.and it only takes a couple of cold ones to pry it out of him.tho if you wanna catch fish pay attention to his lovely bride.as for braid.NO.same rule as rodanthe.a stand up float rig on a heaver (old school) is considered a rig IMO.tho there maybe others who think not.hiseas hit it right as many who pinrig also drum fish we know how to interact.this ain't our first rodeo for a lot of us and we fish every day the water is right.work permitting or not.this is not a vacation or a day trip for us its our existence


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the options HiSeas I appreciate your outburst. As for taking things up with management (Mike) that would be a complete waste of time. As for "you" keeping any amount of that pier open for me to fish thanks again but I will stay at the end where I have been for a many of years. Now to educate you a bit. Some of us can fish together in harmony but not all can. People with the "short man" syndrome and a really big mouth are the ones who cause problems between the two. If a guy makes a mistake and his line goes slack without him knowing then it certainly does not call for someone talking to him like a child. I witnessed that and did not say anything and I can assure you that is not my style. ;-) The guy was old and certainly did not deserve being treated like a child. The little man was a pin rigger and immediately laughed with his buddies who was also regular pin riggers. That left a serious bad taste in my mouth. Now as far as winning on this forum goes, I usually have a very difficult time holding back my comments in person. My size alone usually clears the end until the boys in blue come to speak with me. I like fishing on the pier and am fishing right beside you more than you know. I enjoy most of you guys (Spike, Travis, etc.) but some need to remember that the pier is for all to enjoy and that you do not own it. That they can go back to their regular pier and leave us Jennette's guys alone. Now as for you HiSeas, I hope to have the chance to fish with you one day so we can share fishing stories and have a group hug. Lets all keep our lines tight and our mouths tighter.


----------



## HiSeas (Nov 17, 2007)

At least the person you're accusing of having "short man's" syndrome is doing it face to face and not hiding on the Internet.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> The sharkman is a wealth of info.and it only takes a couple of cold ones to pry it out of him.tho if you wanna catch fish pay attention to his lovely bride.
> Yeh sprocket, I'll give up some info for a cold beer but I know you'd spill the whole top secret national security info plus some fishin tips for a hostess cupcake and a mountain doo! P.S. Charlette had a cobia all over her bait today but no prize. big john caught one and a rookie caught another this morning though!
> see ya!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> sunburntspike said:
> 
> 
> > The sharkman is a wealth of info.and it only takes a couple of cold ones to pry it out of him.tho if you wanna catch fish pay attention to his lovely bride.
> ...


----------

